# broken heart



## Jobear (Dec 28, 2010)

hi everyone. im new on here but have had many rats over the years since 2002. My babies Sid Vicious, Johnny Ratten, Joey Ramone, Davey Havoc, Charlie, Mousey, and my last two babies that passed away this year Darth Vader and Remy. Remy was my last rat passed away the day before thanksgiving. He was 4 years old and lived a great life. Rambunkous till the end. For the first time in 8 years I have a ratless house. Its so quiet and lonely when my husband isn't home. We went today to look at new rats and I couldn't do it. I looked at their cute ratty faces and started crying. Is there something wrong with me? Is it too soon? Has anybody had this reaction? words of kindness will be greatly appreciated.thank you


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

I would like to start out by stating I am sorry to hear that your last ratties past and your home is without the joy of rats. But I think that people need time to get over the loss of one pet before they rush into another. Each person handles a pets loss differently and needs their own time for this, so I would say your reaction to looking at new rats was not a wrong one. I am sure seeing their faces reminds you of the ones you lost. But on the other hand, those cute little faces should bring the joyous memories of the ratties that have fallen to the bridge. I say take your time and bring home new ratties when you feel ready in your heart. Good luck and let us know what you decide to do


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Jobear said:


> We went today to look at new rats and I couldn't do it. I looked at their cute ratty faces and started crying. Is there something wrong with me? Is it too soon? Has anybody had this reaction? words of kindness will be greatly appreciated.thank you


I had the same reaction as you after the last of my four girls passed away; vowing that I would never put myself through all that heartache again until I came upon a rat that was going to be snake food because of her supposedly bad temperament. I took her home, trained her, got her a friend and now I have rats again and enjoy them even more than I could have imagined. This was a good lesson to never say never and to enjoy them while they are with you. The best way to honor your old buddies is to continue their legacy by adopting new ratty friends. I promise you: you will not be sorry.


----------



## psycho_ash (Sep 27, 2009)

I only ever had one rat that I really cared for, and when she passed away (January last year) I swore never again... but here I am. Literally, today I got two rat girls again. 

The heartache is a lot, but you'll get through it. The pain you feel, I promise you, will go away with time. It will never completely dissipate, but it will lose its edge. 

Maybe you'll get rats again someday, maybe you won't. I am really sorry that you hurt so much, and I wish you the best.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Agreed ;3 Even myself, with dealing with a lot of problems with female ratties and dealing with the heartache, I look to the future and think to myself that I might get two girls in a couple of months. Just because of how much happiness they bring me and the good times I know we will share <3


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

and..........rats deserve passionate owners. How else could their world be so wonderful?


----------

